# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السوني إريكسون ( SonyEricsson Hardware Repair Area)  مطلوب مسار شحن سوني اكسبيريا sp

## LAAROUSSI

مطلوب مسار شحن سوني اكسبيريا sp

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ممكن رقم الموديل*

----------


## LAAROUSSI

اتفضل اخي   C5303

----------


## king of royal

قديم مغلق

----------

